# Notebook mit SSD aufrüsten?



## ttz (3. November 2012)

*Notebook mit SSD aufrüsten?*

Mein 4 Jahre alter dell 
_intel DualCore 2x2,0 Ghz
4GB DDR2 RAM
ATI HD4570 512MB DDR3 ,
Win7 64-bit 
_ist leider bei Videobearbeitung mit großen Dateien sehr langsam, was mir das schneiden bei dem Ruckeln fast unmöglich macht.

Bei Amazon ist momentan die 256GB Samsung SSD im Angebot für 150€. 
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-7PC256B-WW-256GB-6-0Gbps/dp/B007BBQQ04/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Ich bin kein PC-Pro, meint ihr dass die SSD meinen Notebook etwas aufkurbeln könnte? 
Ist der Leistungsgewinn das Geld wert?


----------



## Shorty484 (3. November 2012)

Na ja, Videobearbeitung braucht teilweise auch nen schnellen Prozessor und viel Arbeitsspeicher. Eine SSD alleine wird da nicht viel bringen. Wenn Du Dir aber etwas Luxus gönnen willst, kannst Du sie trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## ttz (3. November 2012)

Wenn ich mir noch einen schnelleren Prozessor hole: Core2Duo P8700 2x2,53GHz? 
NEU Intel Core2Duo Mobile P8700 2.53/3M/1066 TDP 25W FSB1066 Sockel P Prozessor | eBay
Würde der passen, habe momentan den T4200


> T4200 intel Dual-Core
> Generation: Penryn
> L1-Cache: je Kern 32 + 32 KiB (Daten + Instruktionen)
> L2-Cache: 1024 KiB mit Prozessortakt
> ...


 aus Wikipedia: Intel Pentium Dual-Core (Mobil) – Wikipedia
Passt der Prozessor P8700 oder gibt es andere Alternativen?
Vielen Vielen Dank!!!

So wären es 
150€ SSD
60€ CPU
15€ Gehäuse für alte HDD
=225€ für die Aufrüstung


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2012)

naja, mit Notebooks und Alternativen ist das so eine Sache, denn bevor ich mir da so eine CPU kaufe, sollte ich mich eher mal schlau darüber machen, ob man die jetzige auch tauschen kann, denn anders als beim PC sind Notebook-CPUs auch oft verlötet


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

Die CPU wäre da das viel wichtigere, denn es ist ja nicht so, dass beim Videobearbeiten ständig große Datenmengen bewegt werden müssen, so dass es WEGEN der SSD dann schneller laufen wird. Ob die CPU einen merkbaren Vorteil bringt, ist schwer zu sagen - aber die P-CPUs sind idR schonmal besser als T-CPUs der gleichen Leistungsklasse (4000er, 700er, 8000er usw. ), und zudem hast Du nur einen aus der 4000er-Klasse, das sind mit die schwächsten. Ob der 8000er dann ins Notebook passt und 100% kompatibel ist, kann man nicht pauschal sagen, aber vlt kannst Du rausfinden, welches Board bzw. welcher Chipsatz verbaut ist. Danach kann man idR recherchieren, ob zu dem Chipsatz die CPU passt. Denn der Sockel ist da nicht das einzig wichtige.

Die SSD wird aber IMHO nichts relevantes bringen, was speziell das Videoediting angeht.

Und evlt. würdest Du vlt sogar ingesamt am Ende besser dastehen, wenn Du das Notebook verkaufst und von dem Geld + dem eingeplanten Geld ein ganz neues holst mit nem core i5 oder so.


----------



## ttz (3. November 2012)

Laut der Software Dr.Hardware 2010 ist mein Chipsatz folgender:
Chipsatz                  Intel PM45 Express Mobile (82PM45 MCH + ICH9-M Centrino/2)  PCI Chipset

Laut Handbuch: Intel GM45/PM45 + ICH9M

Die CPU müsste sogar austauschbar sein:
Dell Studio 1555 / 1557 / 1558 CPU Removal and Installation

In dem Handbuch steht auch:
Prozessoren: 
Intel Core2Duo 3MB oder 6MB L2 Cache mit externer Busfrequenz Intel Core 2 Duo (800MHz/1066Mhz)
Intel Pentium/Celeron Dual Core 1MB L2 + ext. Busfr. (667Mhz)
L-1 Cache 64kB (Intel 32kB pro Core)
Ich weiss zwar nicht was das bedeutet, aber wahrscheinlich sind das die unterstützten CPU's (es gab bei dem Kauf/ Zusammenstellung bei dell mehrere zur Auswahl)

Es gibt ja in der P- und T-Serie viele CPUs zur Auswahl, wie viell GHz reichen aus? Meint ihr 2x2,53 GHz ist ok oder brauch ich mehr?
Gibt es einen Shop wo es diese Prozessoren günstig gibt? 
Vielen Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2012)

Die werden schon lange nicht mehr produziert, da kannst Du an sich eh nur bei ebay schauen. Und der P8700 ist an sich schon der zweitbeste P-Prozessor, den ich kenne. Noch besser wäre allenfalls der P8800, aber ob die 0,13 MHZ mehr Takt merkbar sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## ttz (5. November 2012)

Prozessor ist austauschbar, Anleitungen sind auf youtube, das dürfte ich hinbekommen.
Nur kurz technische Fragen:
_BIOS -Unterstützung der CPU
Voltzahl
FSB_
muss ich da etwas beachten?


Edit: Der P9700 hat sogar 2x2,8GHz, aber wird denke ich teuer
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Core-2..._Elektronik_Computer_CPUs&hash=item23248d55b5


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2012)

Recherchiere halt mal speziell nach dem Chipsatz des Boards, da müsstest Du wissen, ob der die CPU offziell unterstützt. Wenn Du Pech hast, KÖNNTE der Chipsatz die CPU unterstützen, braucht dazu aber ein BIOSUpdate. Solche Updates bei Notebooks sind wiederum extrem selten.


----------



## ttz (5. November 2012)

Habe jetzt einen der so weit ich mich erinnere bei Dell damals als Aufrüstmöglichkeit angegeben war, 
BIOS müsste also ohne weiteres die CPU hoffentlich erkennen. 
Werde vorsichtshalber BIOS updaten und ein Backup machen.

Muss ich das System neu aufsetzen, oder kann ich einfach wenn das Notebook aus ist CPU austauschen und dann normal hochfahren?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2012)

Bei nem CPU-Tausch sollte an sich alles beim Alten bleiben - vlt muss WINdows neu aktiviert werden. Und im BIOS musst Du vtl auch nachprüfen, ob der FSB stimmt. Der P8700 müsste 226MHz haben.


----------



## ttz (5. November 2012)

Was bedeutet Windows neu aktivieren? Heisst das CD einlegen und Code eingeben ?
Ich hab denP8600 2x2,4GHz geholt (der wird vom BIOS wie oben genannt unterstützt. Bei den anderen Prozessoren wäre es Lotterie gewesen ob die dann vom BIOS akzeptiert werden, da habe ich eben auf die 13 (P8700 2x2,53GHz) / 26MHz (P8800 2x2,66MHz) mehr verzichtet).

Bist du dir sicher mit den 226MHz oder ist das ein Tippfehler?
Der müsste doch auf 1066MHz FSB laufen?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2012)

1066 ist der "Intel"-FSB, das ist aber nicht der reale Takt des FSB, wie Du im vermutlich im BIOS finden wirst. Der reale Takt ist 266, bei Intel dann "Quadpumped", also mal 4 = 1066.

Die CPU hat nämlich einen Mulitplikator von 9,5. Und 9,5 mal 266 ergibt dann den Takt von ~2530MHz


----------

